# What next?



## dopeymaz (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi guys
Firstly..apologies for the longish post.
Secondly...I'm not sure whether I should be posting here as I am still in the process of trying to find someone to take me seriously!
After months of GP appts presenting with lymphadenopathy and total lack of energy and general feeling of illness, I got refrerred to an endocrinologist. The docs have taken bloods on a many occasions and thyroid results always come back in the normal range... although I know that I am definitely not feeling normal!! 
My neck is so swollen and the pressure is now making me feel as if I am choking, especially when I lay down at night. 
Other symptoms are - lack of energy, sleepiness, brain-fog, speech probs (unable to get words out), poor concentration and memory, weight gain, dry hair and skin, unable to wake up in the morning (an understatement!)...and much more but I'm starting to sound like a Christmas Tree!!
My endo appointment was today...and boy do I wish I hadn't wasted my time. Unfortunately, I was seen by the Endo's registrar, who was a diabetic registrar! Basically, after showing him pics of how I've deteriorated over 18 months and telling him of my symptoms, I was basically told to join a slimming club and join a gym. I was so shocked and upset at this. If I had the energy to be that active, I would give my right arm to be able to do just that! At the moment, I barely make it to work everyday!
Most of you guys, I see, are from the US, and things may be different there. But, what I'd like to know is...what next? There are obviously very few endo's in our region and my doctors keep saying my results are normal so it must be something else...but what? Nobody seems to be taking it seriously, although I have read that prolonged untreated hypo is dangerous.
Have any of you guys had this kind of experience and if so, what did you do about it??
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## hammers (Apr 29, 2007)

hi, l have a friend who has just the same problem as you,and never seems to get anywhere!, but reading your post it could have been written by me about 10 years ago, everytime l washed my hair l had to unblock the plug hole! and that choking feeling was absolutely awful. lt did go away however when l had my thyroid removed. Maybe you need to change your doctor and keep pushing for treatment, you sound like you deserve it!!


----------



## sonia (May 11, 2007)

I had 4 blood tests for over active thyroid which all came back within the normal range, which I wasn't, then finally I was admitted to hospital with stomach pains and they finally found I had a problem. Have been on carbimozole for 18 months now and am fairly normal. they have found a nodule on my thyroid though and want to remove the whole thyroid but I am pretty reluctant to go ahead after reading some of the side effects.


----------

